# Making hedgehog jewelry?



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Is there any way I could make beads out of fallen quills from my hedgehog? Or some kind of jewelry? I know jewelry has been made from porcupine quills and I love it so much. I was wondering if any of you have ever made anything/have any ideas for jewelry from the fallen quills of your little ones? I guess it'd be pretty hard considering they're considerably smaller than a porcupine's and I don't think you could melt them down or anything? :? 

I just thought it would be a cool thing to try out and was wondering your thoughts on the idea?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That would be pretty neat! I can think of 2 ways, off-hand. The first one would be to put the tiniest of holes through it. (Difficult & you would probably ruin a lot). The second would be (like those hedgie quill pens you can get) to glue them on to some kind of background & then seal over top of them. Maybe like a big pendant. 

I'm totally interested in seeing what other ideas are out there.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same and have been collecting her shed quills. Some sort of jewelry or artwork that incorporated hedgehog quills would be neat.

The only thing I have thought of is gluing three or four to an earring and having them hang down, like a pendant earring.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Not jewelry but I seem to remember someone made some cool ink pens with quills,can't find the thread.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's the thread viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7253&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=20

I'm currently saving up quills and dollars so I can get one :mrgreen:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing! when sookie was loosing a lot of her quills i took them out and kept count for each night and i put them in a little box. i wasnt going to say anything incase people found it gross but its good im not the only one


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been saving for the pens too, they are beautiful


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

lpercz said:


> i was thinking the same thing! when sookie was loosing a lot of her quills i took them out and kept count for each night and i put them in a little box. i wasnt going to say anything incase people found it gross but its good im not the only one


Definitely don't think it's gross, or that you're alone... I'm guilty too, and proud!  :lol:

Those pens are beautiful! I'll keep trying to think of ideas


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wondered what people would think or my keeping my hedgies quills too. But, then I figured they are no different than feathers! Now it doesn't bother me.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

those pens are realllly cool. i just looked through etsy at some porcupine jewelry and some are just so gorgeous. i decided i'm going to use the quills in my drawings. i'm taking an independent study for drawing over the summer and i wrote a short story, like a childrens book, about an adventurous day sookie takes.

when you make some jewelry or pens post them! i'd love to see them


----------

